# My cheat meal: Home made burgers, baked home made chips!



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Yummy it was! Super fresh too.

Minced topside steak, maris piper potatos and fresh salad!

Om nom!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Looks good 

Enough salt on them chips?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks delish


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

wat about the white bread, NOT HEALTHY. be better on wholemeal


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

HTID said:


> wat about the white bread, NOT HEALTHY. be better on wholemeal


Read the thread title mate


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Only 1 burger ??? No ketchup ??? Call that a cheat meal !!!

Looks bloody tasty though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

AWESOME!!! I have home made burger and home made chips all the time for my meals minus the salt, cheese and bread.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

It was fackun tasty, me harties!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> AWESOME!!! I have home made burger and home made chips all the time for my meals minus the salt, cheese and bread.


Nothing wrong with salt and cheese!


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

looks good m8, dont know about cheat tho, maybe if i was between 10 - 4 wk out id have one. But if your not prepping id have one of those twice a week as a small treat, probably make it a bouble burger to.

maximum


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

looks crackin that m8, starvin now


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Syko said:


> Looks good
> 
> Enough salt on them chips?


Was white pepper, and a bit of salt!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cheat meal? lol thts healthier than most of mine


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The burger looks really good. Why only one though? It's a cheat meal, stuff yourself damn it.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i wouldnt call it a cheat meal, but it looks nice.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> The burger looks really good. Why only one though? It's a cheat meal, stuff yourself damn it.


Because I'm a tubster and I'm trying to lose the blubber!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

suliktribal said:


> Because I'm a tubster and I'm trying to lose the blubber!


If I was a cubster i'd still have a mass blow out, for metabolism dude


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

wish u put a warning on this thread looks pure gooooooood!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im cooking one right now. Have sandwiched the cheese inside the burger before i cook it so its mented inside when done, YUM, topped with fried onions, home made chips with peri peri salt. WOOOO


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Im cooking one right now. Have sandwiched the cheese inside the burger before i cook it so its mented inside when done, YUM, topped with fried onions, home made chips with peri peri salt. WOOOO


You da man!! :cool2:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> You da man!! :cool2:


God it was immense!!!!!! REALLY stringy strong cheese melting out the middle.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Recipe mate please? Burger looks really nice.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Recipe mate please? Burger looks really nice.


Makes 2 pattys:

Get a 500g topside steak (cos theyre really lean) stick it in a food processor till it turns into a paste, add salt and pepper.

Take a cricket ball sized lump and roll into a ball then flatten into a patty about 1cm thick (will plump up when cooked). Should make a big burger, probably about 6" in diameter.

Put it in the freezer 'till it goes *really* cold, but not frozen.

Heat a frying pan VERY hot, use a tiny bit of oil.

Put the patty in when the pan is super hot and press down with a spatchula to sear it, then flip it and press down to sear the other side.

Turn the heat down and cook, then eat!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

mouths watering, thanks..pr**k! haha


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn you wanna see my cheat meals!! I really cheat 

Looks Awesome


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

What's cheating about this. :wink:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Maza1987 said:


> What's cheating about this. :wink:


2 years ago when it was posted cheat meals were different..... :rolleye:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks good but id have to have an extra burger in there and double the chips then finish off with a nice big cheese cake or fudge cake


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Yummy it was! Super fresh too.
> 
> Minced topside steak, maris piper potatos and fresh salad!
> 
> Om nom!


thats not a cheat meal lol. you can eat that every night dieting (unless natural).


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Makes 2 pattys:
> 
> Get a 500g topside steak (cos theyre really lean) stick it in a food processor till it turns into a paste, add salt and pepper.
> 
> ...


Thanks going to give this a go have to be double burger though:thumb:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

If thats a cheat meal, what do you normally eat?


----------

